# Questions on Affiliate Programs



## LucidApparel (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to have a link to my shirt store on another related website. The idea is that if someone buys a shirt on my site through that link I would pay some % fee to the second website's owner. I did a bit of searching and it looks like ShareASale does this for me?

My question is: Is it possible to not use shareasale (which looks like it takes 20% and 25$/month and $550 setup fee) and instead use something like Google Analytics?

I know I can see my referred traffic using Google, but I was hoping there would be a way to see if the referred traffic actually converted into a sale so I could use this statistic to pay the referring website any commission generated.

Please let me know if there is such a thing and if my understanding of the process is correct.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

You can use Google Analytics for this by way of the ecommerce tracking, coupled with custom inbound links for your affiliates.

Ecommerce Tracking - Google Analytics - Google Code

Tool: URL Builder - Analytics Help


----------



## besttshirtsever (Aug 18, 2012)

If your website is built on Wordpress there are a number of great affiliate management plugins available, so you can run an affiliate program without joining a network like Shareasale.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want to attract serious affiliates who can deliver regular traffic then a network like Shareasale is a great place to start - compared to the other affiliate programs out there they offer (at last check) the lowest upfront cost while still giving you access to prime affiliates.

Affiliate marketing on the other hand can literally be a full time job, though - so be prepared for that.


----------

